
Google Pixelbook with Linux - hasszhao
Google Pixelbook is nice, can I install other Linux and run Chrome OS together, means two Systems? I wanna ask some Google Staffs here.
======
cat-turner
I am not google staff member but I am a dev who uses a chromebook pixel at
home. This Nov will be 2 years since I first received my chromebook pixel.
Here is my set up: 1) I unlocked machine, put it in into dev mode 2) crouton
set up to use xfce 3) ssh to remote servers to use things like docker

Here's the repo for crouton. I don't know if they have hardware support for
pixelbook yet.
[https://github.com/dnschneid/crouton](https://github.com/dnschneid/crouton)

I had some hardware/software issues from time to time but they were resolved
with OS updates or a powerwash. My set up was ok but not ideal - it would
fluctuate between bliss and frustration. Opening your laptop to find half of
your led screen dark is not fun. Sometimes the laptop would simply poweroff -
though this may have been an issue with regards to overheating. This is the
price to pay to go into dev mode.

Other than the points above I think using a chromebook pixel for development
has been a ok experience. For simple tasks my experience is very good. My
battery life is still very good after 2 years. The screen is perfect.
Switching between xfce and my other tabs is a breeze, I would have my xfce
instance open in one tab, and have a few chroot instances open in another tab
(think of the feel like python's venv).

If google staff is here, please answer my only question: is there any plans to
make this set up more friendly for dev set ups?

